# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  А не сделать ли форум ВсеБелоруским? А не чисто Жодинским.

## Mr_Vinni

* У меня появилась идея как завлеч больше пользователей, да и разнообразить форум. 
 Можно изменить тематику форума с Жодино, на Беларусь.
Благодоря этому у Нас появятся новые пользователи, форум будет интереснее, каждый сможет вписать интересное о своем городе и т.д.
 Думаю идея не плохая.
  Если Админ не против, то пусть создаст голосование кто "ЗА",  кто "ПРОТИВ" такого изменени.*

----------


## JAHolper

А ничего что домен zhodino.eu? =)
Да и варварство какое-то... Отбирать у Жодино форум...
Но голосование я сделаю.

----------


## Sanych

Да он по ходу и так не чисто Жодинский. Или - открытый жодинский форум. Пускают всех

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Вот тебе пример: 
Нашел человек наш форум случайно, но увидел "Форум Жодино", подумал "что мне там делать? я то сам с Гомеля" ну и полез дальше лазить по просторам байнета.

----------


## .29

Синицу в руке (нормальный жодинский) менять на журавля в небе (посредственный всебелорусский)?
Как знаете. Меня и так все устраивает.

----------


## SDS

Хотите - меняйте, уйду с форума.

----------


## vova230

Я думаю, что вопрос поставлен не совсем корректно. Форум должен быть Жодинский, но не надо зацикливаться на одном городе. Скажем так: 
форум Жодино рад приветствовать на своих страницах гостей из других городов.
И все, не надо особенно выделаться, но и отрываться от других не стоит. Например новости могут быть и Белорусские и городские. А вот скажем фотогграфии города очень могут быть кстати и совсем не обязательно их разбавлять видами других городов.

----------


## JAHolper

В таком случае я сейчас как минимум сокращу раздел города.

----------


## vova230

Зачем? он не на столько велик.

----------


## JAHolper

В нём сообщений меньше чем в разделе "Кулинария". Не вижу смысла занимать ему в семь раз больше пространства, чем этот аппетитный раздел. =)

----------


## Mouse

Мне нравится идея vova230, чтоб сделать его открытым для всех белорусов. Но позиционировать его можно именно как Жодинский форум. Зачем менять его корень, если можно просто расширить его возможности. 

Объявления в Минске звучат так: минчане и гости столицы... Вот и будут у нас гости Жодино, или друзья с других городов))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ну тема умерла, решил ее оживить -_-

----------


## JAHolper

Я скорее склоняюсь к глобальной переделке, но на это надо много ресурсов. Пока возможности не хотят догонять желания. Возможно, в ближайшем будущем.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я скорее склоняюсь к глобальной переделке, но на это надо много ресурсов. Пока возможности не хотят догонять желания. Возможно, в ближайшем будущем.


Подожди до НГ, помогу финансами.

----------


## Vanya

> Простите, мб вам не понравится предложение, но почему бы не сделать форум не Жодинским? А общим. Этим самым мы завлечемсуда больше людей. так как многие увидем "zhodino"  не заходят на него, ибо живут в других городах -_-


он и так не жодинский. одно название

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> он и так не жодинский. одно название


Ну вот название и отталкивает посетителей -_-

----------


## JAHolper

Вроде бы всё.

----------


## SDS

Конечно, делайте его всебелорусским, всекитайским, всеевропейским, всепиндосовским))))))))))
Может вам там повезёт.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну я в оправдание могу сказать лишь, что действовал в интересах большинства, и вполне понимаю недовольство многих Жодинцев...

----------


## Vanya

да какая разница вообще)) кстати кто то там грозился с форума уйти

----------


## SDS

Кто грозился, тот и уходит.

----------


## Vanya

зачем? куда?

----------

